# ATO: One-stop shop for small business information



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:









One-stop shop for small business information


A range of useful tools and services for your business in one spot.




www.ato.gov.au





*One-stop shop for small business information*










*15 October 2020*

We have a range of tools and services to help make tax and super easier.

They can help if you're new to business, have been running one for some time, do your own tax, or use a registered tax or BAS agent.

There's information and quick links to topics including:

reporting JobKeeper payments
reporting cash flow boost credits
Single Touch Payroll
help with paying
calculators and tools, such as the record-keeping evaluation tool
learning resources, such as small business webinars and podcasts
assistance to deal with disasters
support services, such as live chat and our after-hours call back service.
You can bookmark our 'Supporting your small business' page to keep the information handy.

Running a business in times like these can add stress which may affect your mental health.

If you're feeling overwhelmed, or getting behind with your tax and super obligations, let us or your registered tax agent know as early as possible to discuss your situation.

We may be able to help you set up a payment plan, defer a lodgment or payment or fast track your return. No matter what your situation is, it's never too late to ask for help.

*Find out about:*


Supporting your small business - ATO tools and services
Support for small business - warning signs that may suggest you need to reach out for support.
*See also:*

My Business HealthExternal Link - the Australian Small Business and Family Enterprise Ombudsman's free web portal.


----------

